# Can I beat a DSM?



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

My friend has a high 12 second 1g Talon tsi. I want to build a s13 that can beat him. ( or at least run with it ) How big of a budget do I need to have to do this. I want to make it a KA-T. This is the turbo kit I want to use. ( website below ) I want to use the stage 1 plus kit. Do you think I can do this? The other site is a discussion about the stage 1 kit. Not stage 1 plus which is what I plan to get. The other part I get will just be basic to support this. What you guys think?

http://www.import-autoperformance.com/240sxstage1plus.html

http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=144681


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Holy balls is that expensive. But that setup or one like it would have you rolling with your friend. KA-T setups are extremely variable, but unless you do something wrong, 300whp should land you in the 12's with a good clutch and diff. I've seen 300whp KA-T's run slower though (poor Brett...)


----------

